# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سخنرانی فیزیکدان برجسته ایرانی دانشگاه هاروارد دردانشگاه تهران

## khatereh 2

دکتر کامران وفا، استاد نام آور فیزیک دانشگاه هاروارد که به دعوت پژوهشگاه دانش‌های بنیادی و انجمن فیزیک به ایران آمده، عصر امروز در پژوهشکده ذرات و شتابگرهای پژوهشگاه در جمع فیزیک‌پیشگان و دانشوران سخنرانی می‌کند. 

موضوع سخنرانی پروفسور وفا، «نظریه های میدان های ابرمتقارن همدیس در شش بعد» است. 



دکتر کامران وفا که برنده نشان علمی دیراک و عضو فرهنگستان علوم ایالات متحده است، یکی از پیشگامان نظریه ریسمان در جهان است. 

این استاد دانشگاه هاروارد، روز دوشنبه با موضوع «نظریه ریسمان و فیزیک هندسی» در جمع اساتید و دانشجویان علاقمند در تالار علامه امینی دانشگاه تهران سخنرانی کرد. 

دکتر وفا در این سخنرانی که با حضور چشمگیر فیزیک‌پیشگان و علاقمندان برگزار شد پس از ارائه تاریخچه ای از فیزیک مدرن به تشریح نظریه ریسمان و مزیت های آن نسبت به دیگر نظریه های مطرح پرداخت و ابعاد مختلف نظریه ریسمان را از دیدگاه فیزیک هندسی بررسی کرد. این سخنرانی مروری بود بر یافته های دو دهه اخیر در این نظریه با تاکید بر نقش ابعاد اضافی و فیزیک هندسی در درک عمیق آن. 

پس از این جلسه که حدود سه ساعت به طول انجامید، دانشجویان تحصیلات تکمیلی در دانشکده فیزیک دانشگاه تهران میزبان استاد بودند. 



دکتر کامران وفا که از فیزیکدانان برجسته دنیا در حوزه نظریه ریسمان است در سال 1339 در تهران متولد شده است. وی پس از پایان تحصیلات مقدماتی در دبیرستان البرز در سال ۱۹۷۷ به ایالات متحده آمریکا مهاجرت کرده و تحصیلات کارشناسی خود را در سال 1981 در فیزیک و ریاضی در دانشگاه ام ای تی به پایان برده است. کامران وفا در سال ۱۹۸۵ میلادی موفق به دریافت درجه دکتری خود با سرپرستی ادوارد ویتن از دانشگاه پرینستون شد و پس از آن وی عضو جونیور هاروارد شد که بعدها وی در همانجا یک کرسی جونیور گرفت. در سال ۱۹۸۹ به او یک کرسی ارشد (سینیور) پیشنهاد شد و از آن زمان تا کنون در این دانشگاه مشغول به فعالیت بوده است. 

این فیزیکدان برجسته ایرانی تبار از سال 1990 به عنوان پروفسور و از سال 2003 به عنوان دونر پروفسور علوم در دانشگاه هاروارد به تدریس و تحقیق اشتغال دارد. 

استاد وفا، نظریه پردازی برجسته در زمینه نظریه ریسمان است که عمده پژوهش های وی بر ماهیت گرانش کوانتومی و رابطه بین هندسه و نظریه های میدانهای کوانتومی متمرکز شده است. 

او در جامعه نظریه ریسمان به دلیل کشف مشترکش با اشترومینگر شناخته می شود. این دو کشف کردند که انتروپی بکنشتاین-هاوکینگ یک سیاهچاله را می توان با استفاده از حالت‌های سالیتونی نظریه ابرریسمان بیان کرد. وی همچنین به خاطر توضیح رابطه بین هندسه و نظریه های میدان که از دوگانگی های ریسمان‌ها بر می آید، شناخته می شود که منجر به فرضیه گوپاکومار- وفا شد. این موضوع با عنوان «مهندسی هندسی نظریه های میدان کوانتومی» شناخته می شود. در سال ۱۹۹۷ او نظریه اف را ارائه داد که جزو نظریه های شناخته شده در ابرریسمان است. 

او همچنین علاقه مند به فهمیدن معنی نهفته دوگانگی های ریسمان‌ها و همچنین تلاش در به کارگیری نظریه ابرریسمان برای حل مسائل حل نشده در فیزیک ذرات بنیادی - مانند مساله سلسله مراتب و مساله ثابت کیهان شناسی - است. 



وفا، مشارکت‌های عمیقی در زمینه نظریه های ریسمان توپولوژیک و فهمیدن تقارن آینه‌یی و ساخت مدار- خمینه در نظریه ریسمان داشته است. 
__________________

----------

